# how to



## Everett (Aug 26, 2011)

I am interesting in doing a double closed end pen using tubes from kits. I know there are instructions and how to's here and what is needed. Can someone help direct me in the correct direction. I have a couple of cigar bands and would like to make some souvenir pens for my boys and my self.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## jlord (Aug 29, 2011)

Arizona Silhouette has closed end pen mandrels or you could try to make your own.
http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/Closed_End_Pen_Mandrel.htm


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 29, 2011)

...or use your standard mandrel. No special tools needed. Read the two closed end pen articles on my website at http//www.RedRiverPens.com/articles

You will find info in the library.

do a good turn daily!
Don



jlord said:


> Arizona Silhouette has closed end pen mandrels or you could try to make your own.
> http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/Closed_End_Pen_Mandrel.htm


----------



## JerrySambrook (Aug 29, 2011)

Everett,
   You are only about 2 to 2.5 hours from me if you want to come over some saturday, we can go through one or two or so


----------



## sbell111 (Aug 30, 2011)

I picked up one of AS's closed end mandrels.  Man that thing makes making a closed end pen as easy as pie.


----------

